# Complete beginner needs advice



## LetMeGeekOut (May 28, 2016)

Greetings everyone, I believe this question has been asked a few times on PetForums.co.uk but I still want my own thread to be answered. I've searched the Internet to find the answers, but I found few different ones & I wonder what is the opinion of "average person" with aquariums.

What would be better dimensions for the first aquarium:
Let's keep in mind I'm a student, so prices do play a little role.

*1) 25 × 18 × 23 / 0,4 (cm)
2) 40 × 20 × 25 / 0,4 (cm)*

Doing some research I found out that for the second aquarium I'd need a *filter* with 92,5 L/h. I'm very well aware that filter is essential, but what about those "filter foams" something like that. What are they needed for? Are they core essential? So there's also *aquarium gravel* that is (logically) the essential for the aquarium & I have no question about it, if you have some recommendations you would like to state please write. Now there's the *heater *that is essential & with it I also have no question. Now I'm not sure what to do with the *lights & pumps*, I see somewhere where they say pumps are essential but some sources don't mention them at all & on what do the lights & pumps depend on?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi and welcome 

I'd say a good size for a first aquarium is between 60L and 150L, minimum 60cm long. It's actually harder to maintain a smaller aquarium as it's harder to keep the water parameters stable in a smaller volume of water. If cost is a factor, keep a look out on gumtree or ebay for second hand tanks - you can get some good bargains.

Most aquariums you can buy will come with filter, lights and heater included. If you buy a second hand one, it may also come with gravel/sand and ornaments. A heater is essential for tropical fish, but there are also various subtropical species available which don't need a heater as long as the tank is in a room that doesn't fall below 18C. Filter foam or other media will usually come included with the filter, and is essential as it provides a home for the good bacteria that break down the fish waste.

An air pump is an optional extra and is not essential, but the pump in the filter (which circulates water, not air) is essential - this may be where the confusion comes from.

Whether to opt for gravel or sand depends partly on personal preference, and partly on which fish you want to keep - some bottom dwellers such as corys need a sandy substrate as they have delicate barbels which can be damaged by gravel.

Once you have your tank, before getting fish, I highly advise doing a fishless cycle to prevent problems to your fish caused by ammonia poisoning. Basically it is a way of establishing a colony of good bacteria in your filter to break down the toxic ammonia found in fish waste. This article explains more about why it's necessary and how to do it.

Good research is key to successful fishkeeping, and you're doing the right thing by asking on here. Don't believe everything the pet shops tell you (they're in it for the money), and feel free to keep coming back here with any questions


----------



## LetMeGeekOut (May 28, 2016)

NaomiM said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> I'd say a good size for a first aquarium is between 60L and 150L, minimum 60cm long. It's actually harder to maintain a smaller aquarium as it's harder to keep the water parameters stable in a smaller volume of water. If cost is a factor, keep a look out on gumtree or ebay for second hand tanks - you can get some good bargains.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I'm really thinking about 100 L tank to be honest, but the ones I've been looking at are bare glass. They don't even have the lid for lights so I'll have to either make them myself or try and find the one with same size of the tank (if that's even possible). I'm not a fan of second-hand shopping for such things. I'll check out the link you provided & if I have any questions I'll return to this thread.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

If you don't want a hood you could get an overhead luminiare. They can either be fitted to the edges of the tank or suspended above it.

I use an old style Arcadia luminiare on mine and much prefer it to a fitted lid. These days they sell them with led lights so no need to keep changing bulbs every year.


----------



## LetMeGeekOut (May 28, 2016)

kittih said:


> If you don't want a hood you could get an overhead luminiare. They can either be fitted to the edges of the tank or suspended above it.
> 
> I use an old style Arcadia luminiare on mine and much prefer it to a fitted lid. These days they sell them with led lights so no need to keep changing bulbs every year.


Thanks for the reply, I just realized that more expensive tanks have everything essential in them. 
I'd prefer having the lid because birds fly every day in the room where the tank would be, guess I'll just save up a little longer and purchase everything as I imagined than buy something just to begin with.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't know if it's the sort of thing you're after, but I spotted this 54L which would make a reasonable first tank and wouldn't break the bank  http://www.zoofast.co.uk/aqua-el-leddy-set-pg-18161.html


----------



## LetMeGeekOut (May 28, 2016)

NaomiM said:


> Don't know if it's the sort of thing you're after, but I spotted this 54L which would make a reasonable first tank and wouldn't break the bank  http://www.zoofast.co.uk/aqua-el-leddy-set-pg-18161.html


It's good, the price seems reasonable. But I really wouldn't go lower than 100 L for my first tank. 
What is your opinion on second-hand tanks? I've searched the local advertisements and people sell tanks for reasonable price. I'm still focused mostly on buying the tank from the store, but if wallet won't allow it (or my patience) I might go with second-hand.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Both of my tanks are second hand. So long as you check the sealant thoroughly for signs of wear, and check that there are no cracks or major scratches, it should be fine. My first tank was a bit of an emergency purchase (I needed a bigger one in a hurry after having taken bad advice from a pet shop) and I didn't check the sealant - a year or so later it developed a minor leak from the corner where the sealant was damaged. I ripped out the filter and everything else, and stuck them in another cheap second-hand tank (checked thoroughly this time!) with no real harm done.


----------

